# Unreal Engine 5: YouTuber zeigen Fan-Konzept zu Indiana Jones



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Unreal Engine 5: YouTuber zeigen Fan-Konzept zu Indiana Jones*

					Seit der Veröffentlichung der neuesten Engine von Epic Games schießen interessante Fan-Konzepte zu Spielen nur so aus dem Boden. Dieses Mal beschäftigt sich der YouTube-Kanal "Enfant Terrible" mit einem Video zu Indiana Jones. Darin wurden Arbeiten mehrerer Künstler und Entwickler verwendet, die zusammen ein interessantes Konzept für ein Spiel ergeben.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Unreal Engine 5: YouTuber zeigen Fan-Konzept zu Indiana Jones*


----------



## TheRealSpesch (8. August 2022)

UE5 Fan Video hier, UE5 Fan Video da. Wen interessiert denn das überhaupt? Außer zu zeigen was theoretisch möglich wäre und das diese Versionen eh nie erscheinen, geben diese ganzen UE5 Videos und die dazugehörigen "Newsmeldungen" überhaupt keinen Mehrwert.


----------



## nahraa (8. August 2022)

TheRealSpesch schrieb:


> UE5 Fan Video hier, UE5 Fan Video da. Wen interessiert denn das überhaupt? Außer zu zeigen was theoretisch möglich wäre und das diese Versionen eh nie erscheinen, geben diese ganzen UE5 Videos und die dazugehörigen "Newsmeldungen" überhaupt keinen Mehrwert.


Bestimmt findest du auch noch für dich interessante News auf dieser Seite aber lass den Indy oder UE5 Fans doch ihren Spaß.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. August 2022)

TheRealSpesch schrieb:


> UE5 Fan Video hier, UE5 Fan Video da. Wen interessiert denn das überhaupt?


Mich schon. Da die UE5 noch recht frisch ist, ist es nur logisch, dass es noch keine großen Titel nahe der Fertigstellung gibt. Solche Konzepte, die zeigen, was in Zukunft alles kommen könnte, finde ich daher ziemlich interessant.


----------



## bulli007 (8. August 2022)

Warum nutzen diese Leute nicht ihr Potenzial für eigen Projekte, Disney ist gegen so etwas recht immun und wenn sie doch reagieren, dann meist über ihren Anwälten.


----------



## Kupferrrohr (8. August 2022)

TheRealSpesch schrieb:


> UE5 Fan Video hier, UE5 Fan Video da. Wen interessiert denn das überhaupt? Außer zu zeigen was theoretisch möglich wäre und das diese Versionen eh nie erscheinen, geben diese ganzen UE5 Videos und die dazugehörigen "Newsmeldungen" überhaupt keinen Mehrwert.


Laut Umfrage in einem anderen Gaming Forum immerhin rund 17.5% der Leute. Wundert mich auch, aber scheint Klicks und Kohle zu bringen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (8. August 2022)

Seine Demo find ich ganz schön hässlich. Sehr.
Wenn das ein Highlight der UE5 ist... untalentierte Grafiker sind nicht umsonst arbeitslos. Es mag für CP77 reichen aber sonst...
sadge


----------



## ghorgal (8. August 2022)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Warum nutzen diese Leute nicht ihr Potenzial für eigen Projekte, Disney ist gegen so etwas recht immun und wenn sie doch reagieren, dann meist über ihren Anwälten.


Das machen die Leute doch und genau solche "Fan"-Projekte eigenen sich bestens als Arbeitsbeispiele für die Bewerbung.


----------



## xXxReeperxXx83 (8. August 2022)

Ich liebe die Tomb Raider Reihe.
Von daher freue ich mich Mega auf ein Indiana Jones Game! )


----------



## DarthNomad (8. August 2022)

Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren:


DarthNomad schrieb:


> Oh mann Leute ES REICHT! Wie oft wollt ihr uns noch x-beliebige wertlose "Concept-Trailer" als News vorsetzten??
> Anstatt mal kritisch auf die falsche Verwendung des Wortes ""Remake"" einzugehen, macht ihr bei der Clickbait-Bauernfängerei auch noch mit!
> Und immer von den gleichen Schrott-Kanälen kopiert, hier mal wieder Enfant Terrible, woher kommt mir der wohl bekannt vor? *Ach ja:*
> 
> ...


Das ist gerade mal einen Monat her, seitdem sind mindestens noch folgende "News" dazugekommen:









						Fallout: New Vegas - So könnte ein Remake in Unreal Engine 5 aussehen
					

Der Youtube-Kanal "TeaserPlay" hat ein Konzept für ein Remake von Fallout: New Vegas erstellt. In dem Video erstrahlt das Spiel in der Unreal Engine 5.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				












						Doom 3: Fan zeigt Video von UE5-Port des düsteren Ego-Shooters
					

Der 3D-Künstler François Montagud hat Screenshots und Video-Footage aus seinem Unreal-Engine-5-Port von Doom 3 veröffentlicht.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				












						Max Payne Remake: Konzept-Trailer zeigt Unreal-Engine-5-Portierung
					

In die wachsende Riege der Unreal-Engine-5-Portierungen bei Youtube reiht sich nun auch ein echter Remedy-Klassiker ein: Max Payne aus dem Jahr 2001.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Need...Konzept-zu-Remake-in-Unreal-Engine-5-1398611/

(Man beachte, dass es schon einen Beitrag zu einem genauso nicht existenten Most Wanted *2* gab.)

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Dino...5-Fan-Konzept-in-der-Unreal-Engine-5-1399154/

(Diese ersten 5 allein innerhalb einer guten Woche!)









						GTA 6 in Unreal Engine 5: Konzept-Trailer eines Fans zeigt Vice City, Liberty City und mehr
					

Der Release von Grand Theft Auto 6 ist noch immer in weiter Ferne, doch die jüngsten Gerüchte machten die Fans der Serie noch neugieriger auf den nächsten Titel.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Von den oben genannten stammt lediglich das über Doom 3 von einem anderen Kanal, der Rest _immer wieder _TeaserPlay oder Enfant Terrible. Letzterer auch wieder verantwortlich für das heutige ausgeschlachtete, absolut nichtssagende "Indiana Jones Konzept", das einfach nur aus zusammengewürfelten Dschungel/Tempel/Abenteuer-Assets besteht und abgesehen von Harrison Ford auch für Tomb Raider, Uncharted oder sonstwas stehen könnte. PCGH scheint beide Kanäle abonniert zu haben, um die schnelle Generation von mühelosen Clickbait-Inhalten sicherzustellen.
Bitte, ich appelliere noch einmal an euch, Qualität statt Quantität! Es ist so schade, dass ihr das nötig habt. Man kann diese Fake-Konzept-Trailer ja durchaus in einem Artikel verarbeiten, aber bitte kritisch und reflektiert und nicht wieder und wieder und wieder Copy&Paste-Ramsch als News mit Mehrwert verkaufen.


----------

